# ring shooter loop tubes



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

hi all i have been into slingshots for about a year naw but still can't hit the target much out of 30 shots i will hit about 10 time this as always been uesing flat band so i wonted to see if i can shoot better with a ringshooter i like the looped bands but don't no witch bands to get i have tryed green dub dub but it was very heavy to pull back when looped can you help thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

get some of the latex tubing. light draw, hits fast. tex shooter tubes http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/?p=164431 read the info in that thread, hope you live in the states.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use tubes from Dankung.

www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-90_71.html

They ship worldwide.

Here's a lot on information on it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I doubt that changing from flatbands to tubes would effect you accuracy.. if any, you should have improved after a year of shooting..

perhaps you want to check out those youtube videos a lot of member have posted here, maybe the fundamentals of shooting it is still wrong, how you position yourself, how you draw, aiming vs intuitive, etc. they're all good videos, suggest you watch them


----------

